# baby face Inca



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

those of you with black dogs will know how hard they are to photograph. so i very rarely get nice photos of Inca, but last night Inca was on the couch and i could just see this wee eye looking at me so shiny, so i took the chance to see if i could get a quick photo on my phone. she looks like she did when she was a puppy. just so cute. i now have it as the lock screen on my phone.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahhh yes, that's a lovely one Kendal.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Gorgeous - and yes they are so hard to get good face pics when they are dark!
H x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Aaaah she looks so soft and cuddly and yes just like a young pup!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol I know Maggie is a nightmare to photo. Between the blackness and tail going nonstop we always struggle! Emma x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pic!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwwwww that's a sweet photo.

We don't really get to see much of Inca or hear about her. Delta and Echo are the ones who steal the limelight


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Very cute!!! x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

really sweet


----------



## carla-rae (Dec 27, 2011)

Aww, shes beautiful x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a cute photo!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She does look like a baby!! awww so beautiful...she needs a little kiss! cute thing she is!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Aww bless her- all i get is a blur of black!


----------

